# Unable to play MKV files



## Crimsy (Jul 21, 2003)

Hello.

I'm running on Windows XP and I cannot play MKV files. 

I installed the Matroska pack last month, and everything was fine. But upon trying to play an MKV file today, I found that only the sound can be heard. I re-installed the pack, but the result was the same. I also tried different players (recommended for MKV files), but the video doesn't start, only the sound plays.

Please help.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Were you able to play video files BEFORE you installed Maertosis pack?


----------



## Crimsy (Jul 21, 2003)

Not with that extension, no.


----------



## Crimsy (Jul 21, 2003)

Can someone please help?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You may need an updated codec for the file.

Try this codec pack. Choose the Full version (third from bottom)


----------



## Crimsy (Jul 21, 2003)

Worked like a charm, my friend.

Thanks for your help, now and all the previous times you've fixed my problems. I appreciate it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: anytime


----------

